# Quick Time--It drives me crazy!



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Every time I install a program it says it *must* have quick time inorder to run. Well, I always un-install it because it makes my computer go SO slow, and the programs that _claim_ they require it, still work properly. So, my question is, why do they do this? Are the programs just trying to install additional software on purpose? (i.e. my Kodak digital camera software installs quick time.)


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Many times they made their software to use some tiny trival bit of some other software and try to get you to install it. No idea why. Now M$ has always been great about requiring their software to need other M$ software, such as requiring a certain version of IE be installed. Back when I was using win98 as my main operating system, got tired of this and found a small script that would install a registry entry informing any program that looked that IE9.9 was installed. Even though I had run IEradicator and there was only traces of IE remaining, that registry entry kept software I tried to install happy for the most part. Only occasionally did any software actually NEED IEx.x


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Quicktime Alternative.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm

Smaller, lower on resources, etc.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you, kung!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I have quicktime, but I keep it disabled when I'm not using it, so it doesn't slow me down at all.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Some programs will only use Quicktime. The reason your computer runs slow after installing Quicktime is because it stays memory resident and is a resource hog. It's always searching for automatic updates as well as wanting to associate itself with other compatible programs.

Many software developers/manufacturers bundle Quicktime with their products (as a requirement) because Apple provided them funds to do so; thus cutting the cost of development/distribution of their products. 

Quicktime should not be a problem on your computer as long as you configure it so that it is:
1. not your default player
2. have it disabled so it isn't memory resident; 
3. have all automatic updates, etc. disabled; and
3. don't have every single extension chosen for it to associate with.

In other words, if you configure it this way, it is no more of a problem than any other program that resides on your hard drive but not in use except when you want it. Basically, this means it doesn't do a thing other than take up hard drive space until you call on it. Quicktime really isn't a very big program (128 megs if I remember correctly) so it doesn't take up much space on your hard drive. Plus, once you have it on your hard drive, most programs you download wanting to include Quicktime will automatically find Quicktime on your computer and either just ignor that portion of the download, or install on top of it (keeping your current Quicktime configuration). 

Also, when you download programs in which Quicktime is included, read your download prompts very carefully. There is generally an option there to not download Quicktime. Usually by a box to check, or "yes/no" prompt, indicating that you already have a copy of Quicktime installed on your computer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Karen said:


> Quicktime should not be a problem on your computer as long as you configure it so that it is:
> 1. not your default player
> 2. have it disabled so it isn't memory resident;
> 3. have all automatic updates, etc. disabled; and
> 3. don't have every single extension chosen for it to associate with.


 That's what I do.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

It drives me crazy too. So I just "uninstalled" it!

Darn thing DOES slow down your computer!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I did too~! It is like it "takes over" the computer can't stand that boo on Quick Time~!


----------

